# Mac store in Kamloops



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

I never thought I'd live to see the day, but we now have a store right here in River City that specializes in Apple products -- Macs, iPods, the whole gamut. There's not a huge selection of non-Apple stuff, but they can order in pretty much whatever you like. It's called Simply Computing. They've got a couple of stores in Vancouver, one in Kelowna, and now one here.

I checked out the iPod nano, and was amazed at how tiny it is. I'll have to make up excuses to go back often.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Do they have a web site?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Great... About time given Kamloop's size. Now I have another store to check out when I'm back at Christmas.


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes they do Simply Computing when I had my iMac G4 I got them it install a gig of Ram in it. Great service affordable and fast. This was a few years ago at the Kelowna store. Hope that helps Lars


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Apple Retail Store In Smiths Falls!*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

You can see a picture of the store in their newsletter:

http://shop.simply.ca/simply/news_en.jsp


----------

